# Paph. barbigerum v. album 'Albino Beauty' AM/AOS



## John M (Dec 9, 2017)

I got this from Sam last month. I didn't realize it would arrive in bud. Yay! I've just crossed it with pollen from a lovely Paph. helenae v. album. Plus, I also put pollen from this plant onto the green complex Paph. that I also just posted. Now, I wait..........


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 9, 2017)

What a beauty! Easy to see how it got an AM.


----------



## gego (Dec 9, 2017)

Very elegant!!!! Good buy. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks. I love the little ones. You can just make out the top edge of the 2" square pot in the bottom photo. I'm really looking forward to this clumping even more and getting big shows of multiple blooms. After seeing so many photos of fibre's specimen helenaes and barbigerums, I'm inspired to grow my small Paphs equally as well! 'Hope I can keep this one happy and that it grows into a big, vigorous specimen.....in a teacup!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Dec 9, 2017)

lovely!


----------



## Tom499 (Dec 10, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 10, 2017)

What a loveyl li'l beauty! :smitten:


----------



## blondie (Dec 10, 2017)

what a healthy plant and a stunning bloom congrats.


----------



## Spaph (Dec 10, 2017)

Great photos and flowering, bring on the tea cup specimen plant!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Dec 11, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2017)

Is this a division or selfing, John? Its very nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2017)

Is this a division or a selfing, John? Its very nice.


----------



## John M (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone.

It's a division.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 11, 2017)

That's a elegant one...a real feast for the eyes.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Good one. I like the sound of that helenae v. album cross.


----------



## chris20 (Dec 11, 2017)

Really nice.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2017)

Super! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2017)

That is a keeper!


----------



## emydura (Dec 16, 2017)

That is a stunning clone John. Well done in obtaining it. I do the love the alba form of this species. The cross with the helenae alba should be a cracker.


----------



## mSummers (Dec 19, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## John M (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh, darn! The cross with the album helenae pollen didn't take. The flower began to fade a few days ago and today, I noticed that it had fallen and the ovary and stem have turned yellow. Bummer.


----------



## fibre (Dec 23, 2017)

... but there will be another chance next year!


----------



## John M (Dec 23, 2017)

I'll look forward to it.  We're a patient lot, us Paph growers! Meanwhile, I'll be happy to repot this plant in the spring and grow it up larger over the summer.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 23, 2017)

So you obtained a division of an awarded plant, is that it?


----------



## John M (Dec 24, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> So you obtained a division of an awarded plant, is that it?



*Yes. This is a division of the awarded plant, not a selfing or outcross. If it was a cross using the awarded plant as one parent, the title of this thread would say "x sib", or "x 'other parent's clonal name'". If it was a selfing, the thread title would say "x self".*

*Honestly, I thought this was clear because of the subject of this thread along with what I said in my opening post. I have never, ever, given anybody reason to doubt me. I do not play fast and loose with the true identity of my plants. It is dishonest to identify an offspring with just one parent's name without the "x self" or "x sib" attached. Plus, I paid Sam $US400.00 for this division.....it had better be an actual piece of the original plant, as promised by Sam....unless you know something about Sam's ethics that I don't?*


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2017)

I trust Sam and I'd trust you.
Im sorry if you've been offended.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hopefully it'll work in the future. 
Good luck!


----------



## John M (Dec 24, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> I trust Sam and I'd trust you.
> Im sorry if you've been offended.



Oops, I do come off as a bit grumpy, don't I? 'Didn't mean that....sorry. But, as I reread my post now....yeah, it does have an edge to it. I just wanted to be clear and get the record straight, once and for all. Whether or not this was an actual division had been dealt with twice already (by what and how I posted in my first post and by your initial confirmation inquiry). So, I guess my grumpy side showed a bit when the question of authenticity came up again.

People do often write names incorrectly and while I presume it is most often an ignorant mistake, it's a known fact that sometimes it's a deliberate attempt at being dishonest. It's done to impress people, or increase the perceived value of a plant in the case of a plant for sale. So, it was not entirely unreasonable for you or anyone else to double check with me that the plant was what the subject line says it is....a true division of the awarded clone. However, being asked a second time is beating a dead horse. I already confirmed it's a division. What more can I say? However, something that I didn't think at the time, is that perhaps CambriaWhat had not read all the other posts in the thread and therefore, didn't realize the authenticity question had been dealt with and made perfectly clear, already.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2017)

I hear you.
Merry Christmas , John.


----------



## John M (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm glad I revisited this thread. I was about to ask for one of these from Sam!!!  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guldal (Dec 27, 2017)

John M said:


> Oops, I do come off as a bit grumpy, don't I?


We all do, once in a while, don't we! :wink:

Merry Christmas - and Peace on Earth and Goodwill to All Men!


----------

